# Campground employment



## D Reagle (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi ya'all from Florida. I heard that there might be a job fair being held in Florida somewhere to find workers for summer employment at some of the northern campgrounds. My wife and I am interested in doing that and if anyone knows anything about the job fair or know about some other opportunities in the northern states, I would appreciate letting me know.
Dave Reagle
tinncup2001@yahoo.com


----------

